# moving to Javea



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

We are moving to Javea and have just bought a penthouse apartment in the port area. We are looking for information on where is best to shop for smaller electrical items like iron, kettle, toaster etc, soft furnishings, duvets, sheets, pillows, cutlery, dinner sets. Also any recommendations for furniture for an outside terrace and a conservatory. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

small electrical and most of your list - cheapest amazon spain
bedding yorkshire linen in the arenal javea
good luck


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

catherinemacunningham said:


> We are moving to Javea and have just bought a penthouse apartment in the port area. We are looking for information on where is best to shop for smaller electrical items like iron, kettle, toaster etc, soft furnishings, duvets, sheets, pillows, cutlery, dinner sets. Also any recommendations for furniture for an outside terrace and a conservatory. Any advice would be appreciated.


In my opinion - Carrefour for all of that. 

Yorkshire linen are good but be careful with bed sizes. UK beds are NOT the same size as Spanish ones so be careful what linen you buy.


----------



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

*Moving to Javea*

Thanks for that, will start with Carrefour so, we had already been recommended to try Yorkshire Linen and have been in contact with them and they are to put together a package. I will watch out for sizes as we have ordered all our furniture through a UK store to be delivered when we arrive. Amazon is great and we will use in future but as we need to purchase in the week we are over in February we won't have the time to wait in for deliveries. Where is the Carrefour supermarket


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, I think your nearest is probably in Gandia, but I think theres also one in Benidorm


----------



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

ok so maybe not Carrefour for our first time. any other suggestions more local to Javea for conservatory and outdoor furniture. And of course the basics of dinner sets, cutlery etc!! Also would we pick up most things in the shopping centre in Ondara


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Javea Online lists some stores Javea Home Furnishing & Design | Furniture Shops & Interior Design Companies in Javea, Costa Blanca | Javea Online 24.

Perhaps Xabiachica will come along and be able to advise you further.


----------



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

All advice very welcome and hopefully we can return the complement once we are settled and know the area


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

There are several in Jávea, such as Borja in Avda Jaime I. Quirky things. Also another near the fountain roundabout in Avda Ausias March. Can't remember what it's called.

Cheap & cheerful crockery, cutlery & so on from any of the Chinese Bazaars. They often have amazing value stuff which isn't bad quality. Just be choosy.

In La Marina shopping centre in Ondara you're spolit for choice. There's an Eroski hypermarket which sells all household goods, & lots of smaller shops such as Casa as well.

I agree with snikpoh re Yorkshire linen. Unless you have British beds, you're better off buying bed lined elsewhere, although I had heard that they have Spanish sizes in some lines now.


----------



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you so much


----------

